# Discount for Detailed vehicles



## Adamrt (Apr 26, 2012)

I work for an insurance company and we allow massive discounts for classic cars, premiums start at £130 for fully comp! the idea is that the owner loves the car more than the children and only uses the car on dry days and cleans it afterwards with the wife's toothbrush!

I was thinking of launching a car insurance scheme for people who also love their cars as much as the classic car people but it could be any car any age so a Detailers car that is loved and cherished and only used on sunny days but how could I set an acceptable question set which proved it was cherished possession ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This would have to be more of a "garage queen" type of policy to work, you will have difficulty with a detailed car policy as the spectrum of hobbyists is too wide. Loads of people use their cars as a daily, for work etc so here is no real reduction in risk exposure, perhaps there may even be an increased theft/malicious damage risk? 

Acceptance criteria would need to similar to a classic/cherished car i.e. You must have main use car in addition to the proposed car, garaged, limited mileage etc. 

Agreed value could be difficult to determine, often a detailed car doesn't have a higher market value but it does result in a quick sale. Modern garage queens are often modified too. 

I think Flux used to do a "show car" policy on a similar basis.


----------

